# Guess what Zappos CEO did for all the employees????



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

This was on page 13 of the Fossil bag thread but I thought it deserved a thread of it's own. I was chatting with customer service requesting overnight delivery on yet another one of these bags, got one in red this time! (But that's a whole 'nuther story.)

Anyway here is part of the chat!

Linda : You rock, Jaime! This Fossil Sutter bag is creating quite a stir on my Kindle board. You have been getting a bunch of orders for this bag from these ladies!
Jaime: I really hope you enjoy your super-cool new Fossil bag!
Linda : And it fits a Kindle and iPad perfect!!!!!
Jaime: That's perfect! I love those kindles! Want to know a secret?
Linda : what?
Jaime: Our CEO, Tony, bought every employee at Zappos a Kindle! They're so cool!
Jaime: I love those!
Linda : Serious? Wow wait til I post that on Kindleboards.com Check out the board accessories and see the 13 page thread on this Sutter bag. Zappos is mentioned a lot!
Linda : Thanks again Jaime!!
Jaime: Serious?
Jaime: May I have the link?
Linda : http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.0.html

Their CEO bought his entire staff a Kindle! How cool is that?


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome!!  Lucky employees!  What a cool bonus!


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm sure that he got a _really _good price on them! (Zappos is owned by Amazon.)


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

that is pretty neat!  On a side note, I use zappos all the time, and I always choose the free shipping option...and I always get "upgraded" to overnight shipping...


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I am pretty sure that they got them when they were acquired by Amazon as a bonus at acquisition.  I remember reading that when the deal happened thinking I got hose when Cisco bought my company....I got nothing!!


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

Tom Diego said:


> I'm sure that he got a _really _good price on them! (Zappos is owned by Amazon.)


Really? I didn't know that. Cool!!!! Hummmm, wonder if CEO will upgrade his employees to the K3?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

linda~lou said:


> Really? I didn't know that. Cool!!!! Hummmm, wonder if CEO will upgrade his employees to the K3?


Amazon also just recently purchased Woot (woot.com) on 6/30/10. The next day Woot offered the Kindle 2i for $149.99 + $5.00 shipping (Woot's standard shipping fee). Woots start at midnight Central Time (10:00 PM PT, lucky for me!) and it was sold out of almost 5,000 Kindles by 7:45 AM ET.

Woot's business model is almost entirely opposite that of Amazon's. They offer one and only one product each day for 24 hours or until they're sold out, usually at a considerably lower price. Many items are refurbs. Sometimes you can buy only one and other times you can buy up to three of the offered item. They don't announce how many items are available, but run statistics including the total number sold after the offer ends. Returns are not allowed (they suggest that if you don't like it that you sell it on eBay). Their standard shipping fee is $5.00.

I purchased my wife's Kindle on Woot the day after I ordered my Kindle on Amazon. I had originally ordered two on Amazon, but canceled one after buying hers on Woot. Many people accused Amazon of "dumping" their excessive inventory on Woot before they announced the K3 on 7/29. Since Woot doesn't allow returns, many felt they were shafted by Amazon even though they had saved $40 on their K2. Mine went back to Amazon and I was able to sell hers on eBay within 56 minutes. We both immediately ordered K3s.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I have loved Zappos for years..... I really like their service model and attitude towards both employees and customers- I read about the employees receiving Kindles in the book written by Zappos CEO










It's a good read, and as a "service person", it really made me wish that I worked for Zappos!
And the "union" between Zappos and Amazon makes good sense to me after reading this book- two of my favorite "customer experience" focused companies!


----------



## J Shevaleere (Aug 10, 2010)

Zappos continues to show why they're a successful, productive company.

Happy employees = Productive employees


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL I love that the line after "Wanna know a secret" is "Cool I can't wait to tell everyone at Kindle Boards". (grins)


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> LOL I love that the line after "Wanna know a secret" is "Cool I can't wait to tell everyone at Kindle Boards". (grins)


Haha! I can't believe I didn't catch that.


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> LOL I love that the line after "Wanna know a secret" is "Cool I can't wait to tell everyone at Kindle Boards". (grins)


oh whoops......guess it's a secret no longer!!!


----------



## tikitorch (Jul 7, 2010)

That is awesome


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I thought that I would Google this story and this is what I found. It's dated July 30, 2009:

"*Zappos CEO hands out bonuses, Kindles after Amazon deal*

Zappos CEO Tony Hsieh is still riding high from his big acquisition deal with Amazon.com. Hsieh just tweeted about giving Zappos staffers a "big bonus" and said he and Zappos CFO Alfred Lin are "personally buying a Kindle for every employee."

According to recent Twitter updates, Hsieh and Lin were visiting a Zappos fulfillment center in Kentucky, where they held a company all-hands meeting. I have a call in to a Zappos spokeswoman for more details on the bonus and Kindle give-away. Zappos on its website says it has over 1,400 employees -- that's a lot of Kindles.

Zappos is known for its quirky company culture and emphasis on customer service, which was a big selling point for Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos (Bezos told Zappos employees in a video message that he gets "weak-kneed" thinking about a "customer-obsessed" company like theirs). Could the bonus and Kindles be part of an effort to keep Zappos staff in place after Amazon takes over?

Amazon's acquisition of the online shoe retailer is expected to close in the fall and is Amazon's biggest purchase ever. The all-stock deal, based on Amazon's current share price, is hovering around $900 million."

Link: http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2009/07/Zappos_CEO_hands_out_bonuses_Kindles_after_Amazon_deal_52087497.html


----------



## beesocks (Feb 4, 2010)

I've always wished Zappos would open a branch in Texas so I could work there, they sound like such a great place. (well, that and the shoes!)  That's a really cool bonus


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

I've always loved Zappos, and now here's another reason. Their customer service is really incredible.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

Very fortunate employees.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

That's awesome when a company does nice things like that for their employees! A few years ago, a local furniture chain called Jordan's Furniture closed down all their stores for the day and took all of their employees to Bermuda for the day!


----------

